# Pictures fixed! Pics from our trailride!



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I rode my mare yesterday and we went through a trail that was blocked off last year when someone tried to clear it out... I was expecting it to be blocked off still, so I was really glad to find that someone's been back there and cleared it out... I also went to my friends house and she rode with me... We went over some powerline trails... it was really fun... The pictures don't do these trails any justice, they're so much funner and steeper than what they look like...










Before we left for our ride...









The first powerline trail just a few yards away from my house.









One of the trails at ''Grandma'' Sula's.









Still on the trails at ''Grandma'' Sula's...









Nearing my great uncles' ten acres at the back of ''Grandma'' Sula's land.









Back on my great uncles' ten acres...









An old cabin on my great uncles' land... I remember camping back here with my cousins and favorite great uncle when I was a kid.









Headed right for the trail that goes over the mountain.









Starting up the mountain...









Halfway up the trail...









Looking around before we start down...









Going down.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks like so much fun!! Gah I can't wait till our first trail trials lol.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like a great trail, the cabin is so cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like it would have been fun. I hope you don't go on those by yourself :shock: the photo with the little cabin looks a lot like the movie "cabin fever" the last scene shot :lol: we have trails similar to those here but I dont go there because we have bears and cougars...and well...I dont want to get eaten :wink:

Great pics!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

> Looks like it would have been fun. I hope you don't go on those by yourself :shock: the photo with the little cabin looks a lot like the movie "cabin fever" the last scene shot :lol: we have trails similar to those here but I dont go there because we have bears and cougars...and well...I dont want to get eaten :wink:
> 
> Great pics!


It was a lot of fun. 

Yes, I do go on them by myself... otherwise I'd hardly ever get to go on them... my friends who ride don't really like doing on them because their horses aren't used to it and it's so steep they slide and the only other horse in or pasture who is used to the trails is twenty-three-ish years old and is semi-retired and can't go on those trails anymore...

I ride the trails alone more often than with a friend... We have panthers and smaller carnivores, but not many bears have been seen out here (little black bears have been spotted but that's all). Lol. I've never worried about it...


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Great pics, I wouldn't go on those trails by myself, How old are you if you don't mind me asking. You must be young with no fear. But it looks so nice, I don't have the guts to go by myself. My Paint was acting up last year and real barn sour, didn't want to leave the other mare. So I have had to work w. her on that. Now she is having a foal in April. So I'm gonna have to start over again this year. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol. I don't mind you asking. I'm young, but I do have fear... though my fear isn't the trails, it's ditches and banks because last January my mare fell on me when the side of a bank caved in on us just about three minutes from the house... Lol.

I'll be 19 in March.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Very nice pictures, Great old cabin.. very nice trails.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, awesome pic's! Very nice trails


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are lovely trails. I enjoy riding in woodland areas, along creeks and hillsides. This time of year is so different with the leaves gone isn't it?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

great pics! me and my friend are going to hit the trails sometime next week. all the ice has melted away so we can go now! =]


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Looks like a nice ride. I'd love to go on another trail ride like that, but, like you, there isn't anyone that I can go with on a quick notice. There has to be lots of planning involved! lol_

_But that cabin looks so peaceful..._


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

wow those trails are so nice and groomed! At the barn theirs are all weedy, trees down, really tight, boggy,swampy. But it does make it interesting and fun to weave around stuff or jump a log


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

bears and cougars:-o:shock:
omg. scary
all i see on my trails are rabbits and puppy dogs mwahaha
big scary rabbits and scary little dogs.
Id love to have something like that near me(the trails)not the bears and cougars)lol


----------



## Silly CowGirl 12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

*wow*

wow it pretty there ;-)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Big SIGH.....I miss trail riding. Will spring ever get here? :-(


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I love steep trails like that! I used to ride on them all the time! DH and I visited and rode with some friends I used to ride with in Alabama. We went on one of our old trails. I wish I'd been in front of dh when we got to the top of the hill (the down side was much steeper than the going up side) to see dh's face. He's from Illinois. Haha! He didn't much care for it...he got scared! Good thing the mare he was on was used to it!


----------

